# Camber Kit



## exkuisiteone (Feb 2, 2006)

Ok i have a slammed 94 sentra xe......i got a camber kit off ebay for 15 bucks.
it came with two bolts. i installed them on the upper spindle where it bolts to the strut. 
NOW i have a bad pull to the left. can anyone help?


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

Get an alignement. Any time you do adjustments to a suspension you should get an alignement.


----------

